# Anybody tried "Bitches Brew"



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Made by Dogfish head and Im trying to find it in Indiana but when I ask people look at me like I'm making it up. Help.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

hoosiers2006 said:


> Made by Dogfish head and Im trying to find it in Indiana but when I ask people look at me like I'm making it up. Help.


go to Dogfish head and print it out.  Miles Davis Bitches Brew, see, it's real! 

sorry, closest place up here is 2 hours South in Green Bay. There's a bunch of places that carry it in GB but nothing round these parts. Unlike most cigars which I can find online w/ beer and liquor it sucks ASS because even if I can find the stuff, it can't be shipped to MI so if I ever want anything I need to take a drive. And I don't think I'll be heading that way soon otherwise I'd offer to snag some.  good luck hunting though.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

It sold out in VA almost immediately after 'Brewmasters' aired. I'll be impressed if you can find it. I know myself and a few buddies are keeping an eye out for it. However, you can pay $40/bottle on auction sites (AKA 4X the original price).


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I think I've seen it around. I've never had it, though.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I wanted to try it but sadly the label did not get approval in Michigan so we can't get it here. Funny thing is I believe there is wine here with bitch on the label


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It's very hard to find my distributor got two cases in, one in each shipment about a month apart. The beer is absolutely delicious, so if you do find it, buy it!


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I had a few the other night. It was much better than I expected with all the hype. One of my local bars was able to get a 1/6 keg. It was very smooth and tasty


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I thought that was Boones?:noidea:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Good beer. I was worried it would be weighed down - if that makes sense - by the mead, but it actually turned out pretty smooth. It's got your typical stout coffee and roast notes but with a slight bitterness. I could go on and on about the other tastes - nutty, cocoa, floral, yeast... They hid the 9% abv well, although there was a slight bourbon taste to it.

I didn't have enough of it to really determine if the sweetness comes from the malt or from the honey. I would be interested in trying it again to break it down some more.


----------



## PunchMan6 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have yet to try this brew but I di manage to pick up 2 bottles from my local distributor...gonna let them age for a while before I try one but it should be very good...Dogfish makes some ridiculous beers, I am finding myself going to them more and more lately....try the Midas Touch, it will change ur life!!!!


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

PunchMan6 said:


> I have yet to try this brew but I di manage to pick up 2 bottles from my local distributor...gonna let them age for a while before I try one but it should be very good...Dogfish makes some ridiculous beers, I am finding myself going to them more and more lately....try the Midas Touch, it will change ur life!!!!


+1 on the midas touch, and much easier to find. I think I paid 14 dollars for a four pack though:beerchug:.


----------



## Zeuceone (Jan 1, 2011)

BB was a limited release beer. It didn't last long on the shelves when it came out.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks fellas. I have tried Midas touch and it was a great beer. Probably why I want to try BB so badly. Thought I found here in Indy the other day but the lady was mistaken and it was witches brew, lol. Oh well, the search continues.


----------

